# Clicker Training



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

How about Bang! (play dead) Or twirl, spin the other direction. 

Mia knows how to weave between my legs. It took awhile to teach but it's a favorite. And from there she now does a figure 8 between my legs.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhhhh, the list is endless!!! haha!

These are some that Paris knows, Riki knows, or I want to teach yet: 
give her left paw and then her right paw and then her left paw, etc (we look like we're playing "patty cake", slapping each others 'hands'! lol)
Paris will wipe her front foot over her nose when I say "wipe your face!" That can also be progressed to HOLDING her paw on her nose for "shaaaaaammme!"
Smile (curl up your lips) 
"Bang!" (Riki collapses to the floor with her legs rigid! haha)
the Achoo one.
Spin & twirl (turning on the spot in one direction or another)
weaving between the legs and figure of eight between the legs.
Coming up from behind me and poking her head through my legs in 'peek a boo!' I've also seen that progress to putting their front feet ontop of the handlers feet, and also the dog looking left and right with the owner as if they're scouting out something. lol!
Making a 'hoop' with my arms and Paris jumps through (there's a youtube clip of Paris doing this)
Beg (in the upright position but squatting on their butt rather than up on their hind legs)
Crossing their front paws when laying down
one I see a fair bit is running to a blanket and laying down on it, grabbing one corner of the blanket and rolling over; causing the blanket to wrap around them and tuck themselves in!

Ohhh, the list is totally endless! Look up youtube for dog tricks, and you'll be there forever... haha!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you're up for a challenge you can give this one a try, it's actually harder than it looks! But I love this video because it has all the steps, and it's what I used to teach Vegas to cross his paws. I used the glass top of a candle as my marker.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I mainly use the clicker to teach tricks that will help in agility so they may not have the cuteness factor..

my favorite is using a step stool have them put their front feet on the the stool then walk around the stool while keeping their front feet on the stool..helps teach hind end awareness..also with the same stool..all four feet on the stool and turn while all 4 feet are on the stool..depending on how much clearance under the stool I've taught them to crawl under the stool..lots of things you can do with the stool..


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Clicker training is GREAT fun. Karen Pryor's books are essential, and there is a trainer on YouTube (Kikopup) who has a ton of really good clicker vids.

I taught Vasco the same stool tricks (rotate around the stool with front paws on it, twirl on top the stool), plus get in the box, push something around with his nose, spin (clockwise), twirl (anti-clockwise), spread 'em (as for a police patdown), run through my legs, bounce (it is GREAT to have a leap in the air on a cue for a poodle!), etc. 

If you can think of it, you can train it. The dog doesn't care how stupid it is :smile:. And it will make you think, too, as you try to break something down for the dog.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you all for these great ideas. I love the stool idea. We have an old wooden one in the backyard, and Auggie loves to jump up on it. I call it his "perch."

Here's something basic that is a challenge for me. It's hard to get him to pick something up and bring it TO me. He'll fetch a few times, (yes, I make a big deal, GOOD DOG, YAY!!!!) then, he looses interest, or wants to run off and hide with his toy/prize. Swapsies, when I reach for the treat, he immediately drops whatever he has, wherever he is, or stops what he is doing and is focused on the treat.

I am trying to teach individual toys. I'll click treat for "monkey." He'll paw it, he'll mouth it, he doesn't get that I want him to pick it up and bring it to me. Any ideas???
I've tried putting a treat in it, and he gets the treat. Think he'll focus more with age? He's 9 months. Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Vinnie does several fun little tricks, but his "coolest" trick is putting his toys away. A friend of mine is doing a series of weekly tricks on her blog with a video and written instruction on how to teach the trick. She has already done a few, so you'd have to scroll back a bit. I am going to be a "guest poster" and am doing a post on a trick. Here is her blog:

Smooth Sailin' Agility


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> Vinnie does several fun little tricks, but his "coolest" trick is putting his toys away. A friend of mine is doing a series of weekly tricks on her blog with a video and written instruction on how to teach the trick. She has already done a few, so you'd have to scroll back a bit. I am going to be a "guest poster" and am doing a post on a trick. Here is her blog:
> 
> Smooth Sailin' Agility


OOOH, great blog, thanks!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Skye said:


> OOOH, great blog, thanks!


Ditto! Thanks, AgilityIG!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Skye said:


> Here's something basic that is a challenge for me. It's hard to get him to pick something up and bring it TO me. He'll fetch a few times, (yes, I make a big deal, GOOD DOG, YAY!!!!) then, he looses interest, or wants to run off and hide with his toy/prize.


Vasco does this too. I think he decides that the value of what he has is better than what I'm offering.

I have started training this (or retraining) with a couple of different treats. First fetch gets a bit of hot dog. Second gets a bit of chicken. Third gets a jackpot of cheese (4 or 5 small pieces). Fourth may get just a piece of kibble. I'm getting better results, as he's never sure what is on offer. 

I find too, that he has little patience with endless practice on the same thing. Maybe mix it up a bit? A couple of fetches, then teach him to sit on command on his stool, then a down-stay, then back to fetch?


----------

